# LG Viewty 990i connection to P.C



## Jeff Lewin (Sep 21, 2009)

When purchased, there was no usb cable, or software installation disc.
From numerous sites, I believe LG withdrew them due to tech problems.
I did however download drivers. And LG P.C Suite.
Even so, the phone is never recognised. In fact, L.G have even removed the model itself from thier site.
Has ANYONE managed to connect thiers ? If so, I,d love to hear how you achieved it. 
P.C connection and decent camera was the reason I purchased it, to assist with work projects.
I,m sick of feeling "conned".
Thanks for any assistance.


----------

